# برونز



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فوجئت كثيرًا لمّا وجدت أنّه لا توجد تسمية عربية للبرونز، ما سبب ذلك؟ ألم يكن العرب يستخدمونه؟ أم أنّ التسمية رومانية قديمة مثلًا؟​


----------



## Abu Talha

وجدت «فِـلِزّ» في معجم مد القاموس وكذلك «قـلز» في لسان العرب ولكن قد يكونان نوعين من البرونز معيَّنين فلا يُطلقان على ما يُعرف الآن بالبرونز عمومًا. ومع ذلك - حسب علمي - يُطلق «الفلز» في علم الكيمياه على «metal» ضدا من «non-metal».


----------



## إسكندراني

أي نعم الفلز (ونقول في مصر «معدن») كلمة عامة تشمل عناصر ذات خصائص معروفة كان العرب يعرفونها جيدًا، وهي عناصر فليس منها أنواع بل تتواجد خام هذه العناصر في الصخور وعرفها البشر منذ آلاف السنين، وتوجد أسماء لعناصر كثيرة منها الحديد والرصاص والكبريت ووو... فلماذا البرونز لا أجد له تسمية؟ هل كان العرب لا يعرفونه مثلًا ويشترونه من الفرس أو الرومان؟ بالتأكيد توجد مناجم برونز في الجزيرة العربية


----------



## barkoosh

استعمال كلمة برونز إنما هو حديث إجمالاً، فحتى بالإنكليزية يعود استعمالها إلى ما قبل 300 سنة تقريباً. وهي اليوم تُستعمل للإشارة إلى أشابة النحاس والقصدير. ورغم أن خلط النحاس بالقصدير معروف من آلاف السنين، فلم يكن أحد يطلق كلمة "برونز" عليها. ويبقى السؤال: ماذا كان يُطلق على هذه الأشابة؟

  لا أستبعد أن يطلق عليها اسم "نحاس" لأن النحاس هو المكوّن الأساسي في أشابة البرونز. مثلاً، ثمة بلدة في لبنان تدعى "بيت شباب" تشتهر بصناعة الأجراس النحاسية. ولكن حين تقرأ عن طريقة صناعتهم لهذه الأجراس، تجد أنهم يذوّبون 80 بالمئة من النحاس مع 20 بالمئة من القصدير. وهذا يعني أنهم يستخدمون البرونز في صناعة الأجراس لكن تسمية "نحاس" هي المعروفة.‏


كما لفت نظري ما ورد في موسوعة "بريتانيكا" عن البرونز (ترجمة بتصرف): "إضافة إلى استخدام البرونز في الأسلحة والأدوات، شاع استعماله أيضاً في النقود. ومعظم القطع النقدية "النحاسية" هي في الحقيقة برونزية إذ تتكوّن من قصدير بنسبة 4 بالمئة ومن زنك بنسبة 1 بالمئة".‏

لو كان العرب يطلقون تسمية محدّدة على أشابة النحاس والقصدير لكان علماء اللغة العربية استعملوها لترجمة كلمة "برونز". لاحظ في المقابل أنهم أطلقوا كلمتي "شَبَه" و"صُفر" العربيتين القديمتين (وتعريف كلمة "صُفر" في موقع باحث: "النُّحاس الجيد، وقيل: الصُّفْر ضرْب من النُّحاس، وقيل: هو ما صفر منه") على ما ندعوه "النحاس الأصفر" وهو أشابة من النحاس والزنك. فالنحاس أصلاً هو أحمر ويجب أن تضاف إليه أمور أخرى تجعل لونه أصفر. وعلى سبيل المقارنة، حين نرى اليوم شريطاً نحاسياً أصفر نقول إنه مصنوع من "نحاس"، مع أن لونه الأصفر دليل على أنه ليس نحاساً صافياً بل أشابة من نحاس وزنك على الأرجح. لذا إذا عُرف البرونز عند العرب فلا أستبعد أن يطلقوا عليه اسم "نحاس" ما دام العنصر الأساسي فيه.‏​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا برقوش لردك الوافي ولردودك القيّمة الذي تمتّعنا بها...ـ
نعم بالتأكيد كان من الصعب التمييز بين الكثير من العناصر والمواد قبل ظهور المجاهر ومع مراجعة النظر أرى أنّه معك حقّ في أنّ هذه المواد تختلط في الطبيعة وتُخلط عند الاستغلال وذلك يسبّب إرباكًا لدى العامة اليوم كما في العصور السابقة، مغزى سئالي قد يكون يبتعد شيئًا ما عن اللغة حيث أنّها تعبّر عن واقع ثقافي وصناعي فكنت أفكّر لماذا لا نجد كلمة لمادّة كانوا بالتأكيد يستخدمونها في الحرب لكن يبدو أنّهم كانوا يسمّون هذه المادة بالتحديد (نحاسًا) ... وأشكر أيضًا بحثك عن هذه التسميات المنسية (لا أعلم من أين استطعت أن تجلبها لكنّها أشبعت فضولي قدر ما) على العموم هذه ليست أوّل مرّة أرى فيها المجامع العربية مقصّرة في حقّ اللغة العصرية   -لا زلت أشكّ أنّ هناك تسمية للبرونز مدفونة تحت التراب في مكان ما وأقول ذلك لأنّ خواصّه أجود بكثير من النّحاس المجرّد فلو كان العامّة يسمّونه نحاسًا فمن الغريب أن يسمّيه الفارس والمحارب نحاسًا لأنّه سيُقدّر قيمته - هذه المادّة كانت هيمنة المعارك لغاية ما بدأ الحرفيون يتعلّمون تطويع الحديد​


----------

